# HC dying? Need advice. New 3 gallon tank (pictures)



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi, I've been around this forum for a while but never posted anything. Can anyone tell me if my HC and Glossostigma are dying? I've noticed that the leaves are dying and turning yellow. Lighting 9 hours on timer and leaving co2 1 bubble/second 24 hours. I also use excel daily. I'm not sure what's missing or whether the plants aren't getting enough nutrients. Also, is this considered a high-tech tank?

Started on October 25, 2014.

Setup:

Aqua Japan 3gallon curved glass + built in filtration (Foam, ceramic rings, and Fluval carbon filter) and pump.
Finnex 10" Fugeray LED+Aqua Japan 3w hanging LED
ViaAqua Heater set to 70F degrees. 
Paintball CO2 + INTENSE bubble counter built-in check valve + 2nd check valve + glass diffuser
Drop Checker
Black sand substrate mixed with shrimp substrate and using root tabs.
Plants: HC, glossostigma, java moss tree, willow moss rocks, and an unknown plant.
Fishes: Half Moon Betta, 3 Celestial Pearl Danios, 2 Neon Tetras, 1 Siamese Algae Eater, 4 Cherry Shrimps.












Update: I made a noob mistake, I wasn't really using any fertz besides the api root tabs and it's been only 1 month since I started my first planted tank. Anyways, I picked up some fertz at a local store and some more HC to fill in the blank spots. Here's a comparison of a healthy HC compared to mine.



New patch


Pearling the second I planted them


Re-planted them and spread them out a little better.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

What are you adding for fertilizer? Are you adding nitrates? How much? Can you do a nitrate test on the water?

Are you using fertilizer tabs or dirt under the substrate?

How long did the HC take to get to where it's at now from when it started going yellow and dying? Days? Weeks?

What is your lighting schedule?

Have you added any chemicals, algae fix, or forgotten to add dechlorinator?

Nice pics by the way.


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

Not adding any fertz, not sure what to add. I'm using root tabs, substrate is black sand and some shrimp substrate. Some leaves on the glosso and hc started dying as soon as I planted them about a month ago. 9 hour lighting on a timer. I change the water half way every other week and use AquaSafe dechlorinator.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

The issue looks similar to a nitrogen deficiency, though it is difficult to tell with HC and glosso. Stem plants are better indicators.

Can you do a nitrate test on the water?

For fertilizing you should follow the directions laid out here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=21944

For calculations or double checking your dosage you can use this site: http://calc.petalphile.com/


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't have a tester for the nitrate level but I kind of figured my noob mistake and that is to use SOME fertz. I'm not using any fertilizers besides the API root tabs, which has only been 1 month since I started. Anyways, I will never use the API every again but instead, I'll be using the Osmocote diy style. Should of done more research. Thanks for your help anyways.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

No problem.

Just so you know, HC isn't the heaviest root feeder. It would benefit from water column fertilization.


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

Yea, i bought some liquid fertilizer. Seachem Trace and Iron.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Neither of those have nitrogen in them.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

I would go with pps pro for ferts. It's super easy and has worked well for me. With a tank that small, one bottle of macros and one bottle of micros would last you a seriously long time. Nilocg sells the kits here on the forum for $27. He also does EI, but I like the simplicity of pps pro.


----------



## garrettsr71awesome (Sep 23, 2014)

From my personal experience, HC always turns yellow and dies when I first plant it. Then after about a month it magically springs back to life.

Also, sand is not very "root friendly" because it is so dense. This causes 2 problems:

1) roots have a difficult time digging into the substrate
2) nutrients from the water does not diffuse into the substrate easily


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

It's the sand, your HC Cuba doesn't have any deep roots. Just rip them up and plant deeper. It will come back.... 










HC Cuba .... best aquatic plant ever....


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys. It's actually getting a little better since I used the osmocote method and purchased the Nilocg Macros and Micros fertz. My local fish store was selling them. At first, I thought they were trying to sell me their own self-made fertz but I realized that it was sold by Nilocg. Starting doing half pumps of each bottle every other day, it's actually getting better each day. Here's some pics.

This spot is quickly filling in.


Bump:


FlyingHellFish said:


> It's the sand, your HC Cuba doesn't have any deep roots. Just rip them up and plant deeper. It will come back....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one beautiful carpet you got there, so green.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks man, 

Don't worry, I think your carpet is bouncing back. I went through the same thing too...


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok, seems like everything is getting worse. I still see growth on the HC but why does it looks so brown. A lot of leaves and stems are dying as well as on the Glossos. I did a 50% water change and been dosing fertz. Not sure if the algae is sufficating the leaves causing them to die?






this is the third plant that I have in there, not sure of the name, but looks like nutrients deficiency?


----------



## hypsophrys (Nov 16, 2003)

Sorry to see your HC problems. I don't have any advice there as I'm all low tech. :[

I dropped in because I would really like to find one of these tanks. I've searched for AJ-25, Aqua Japan, etc in every corner of the internet I can think of, to no avail. It looks like they may be out of business?

When/where did you get yours?

TIA


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

hypsophrys said:


> Sorry to see your HC problems. I don't have any advice there as I'm all low tech. :[
> 
> I dropped in because I would really like to find one of these tanks. I've searched for AJ-25, Aqua Japan, etc in every corner of the internet I can think of, to no avail. It looks like they may be out of business?
> 
> ...



I got it at a local fish store called CK Fish World in West Covina, CA. I didn't know the brand either, I thought it was nice and ok for the price. The built in filtration system is a pain in the ass to clean. I'd prefer a frame-less cube.


----------



## hypsophrys (Nov 16, 2003)

10kredline said:


> I got it at a local fish store called CK Fish World in West Covina, CA. I didn't know the brand either, I thought it was nice and ok for the price. The built in filtration system is a pain in the ass to clean. I'd prefer a frame-less cube.


Frameless, meaning no AIO partition in the back? Or is there another frame somewhere I don't see?

I've had a small nano cube and used a turkey baster to clean - is this much different?

Thanks - I appreciate the info. I might call around some LFS in SD and LA-area...


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

hypsophrys said:


> Frameless, meaning no AIO partition in the back? Or is there another frame somewhere I don't see?
> 
> I've had a small nano cube and used a turkey baster to clean - is this much different?
> 
> Thanks - I appreciate the info. I might call around some LFS in SD and LA-area...


I might be using the term frameless the wrong way. I meant a nano cube that's just glass all around.


----------



## hypsophrys (Nov 16, 2003)

10kredline said:


> I might be using the term frameless the wrong way. I meant a nano cube that's just glass all around.


Gotcha.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

10kredline said:


> Ok, seems like everything is getting worse. I still see growth on the HC but why does it looks so brown. A lot of leaves and stems are dying as well as on the Glossos. I did a 50% water change and been dosing fertz. Not sure if the algae is sufficating the leaves causing them to die?
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


You're missing something, the HC and Glosso are stunned. Both of those high light plants (you got high light) will creep along the substrate and venture off to conquer, *ahem*, cover more ground.

Glosso and HC don't play nice together, one will win and it usually the plant with the larger leaf size.

HC cuba on top, Glosso carpet bottom.








Close up... 









What advice have you been taking, maybe we can take rule sometimes out and narrow it down.


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

@ FlyinHellFish - So you're saying I should take out the Glossos? I'm planning to do it anyways, I'm not attracted to it's looks, plus, they were free. But how does both of these plants affect their growing conditions? Neither of them are close to each other for the rocks are separating them.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey! I felt the same way about Glosso too, it's not as good looking as HC Cuba. The Glosso will win if you let it creep into the HC cuba, but you can still have both plants in the same tank, just not mix together. If you got them separated by rocks, then you're completely fine.


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok cool, I'm getting these brown algae on the leave and rocks, not sure if it's diatoms or brown algae. I think it's what's killing the plants. Now I'm seeing it on the newly planted HC as well as on all new growths. I don't know what's the next step to take, it's so frustrating...I have fertz, co2, good lighting and clean filter and change water every week.


----------



## MoldyMayo (Oct 31, 2014)

If you haven't done a trimming yet that can also cause some dying leaves, I started an HC tank a couple months ago and had the same issue with browning leaves. Upped the CO2 a tiny bit and did a trimming... now they're growing nicely again!


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

This is an update of my tank's progress. It seems like I finally got the tank balanced and stable now. Diatoms seems to have slowed down and even stopped appearing in my tank but some is still remaining on the rocks. My HC has bloomed and is lush and green now. I removed the glossos and planted Pogos instead, along with phoenix moss and xmas moss. Thanks for everyone's help!

Canon T2i Camera







Phone Camera


----------



## stan71 (Dec 8, 2013)

WOW awesome good job on finding the right balance.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Looking good man! Congrats! I like that moss tree...


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

stan71 said:


> WOW awesome good job on finding the right balance.


Thanks!



FlyingHellFish said:


> Looking good man! Congrats! I like that moss tree...


 I never gave up after you told me that it will bounce back. But man, what pain in the ass..lol.


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

It's been several months since I've updated this....here's it's current state.


----------

